# Perfect camera for detailers?



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Spotted this camera and thought it might be ideal for professional detailers to use whilst working?

It's the Ricoh Caplio 500G Wide.


> 28mm wide-angle zoom lens, 8 Megapixel resolution, 10m-range flash unit, and camera shake blur reduction. Plus high resistance to water, dust and shock let you focus on the scene without worrying about damaging the camera.











It's water proof to 1 metre so will survive being dropped in your bucket and has enough protection to survive a 1 metre drop on to a hard surface (in case it slips out of your wet hands!). It's designed for use on construction sites, so would definitely cope with the car cleaning environment.

The downside is it looks a bit Fisher-Price and costs £330. You could always get a waterproof housing for an existing compact, but it might look a bit strange...

http://www.fotosense.co.uk/shop_details.asp?productID=2862
http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/news/articles/story_7779.html


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Would any detailer be so clumsy?

My camera sits on a tripod well away from the soapy stuff.

Nice find for mud wrestlers though.


----------



## Fishlock (Jun 6, 2007)

No need for such waterproofing! Just be careful with your camera and make sure no one is actually washing/cleaning whilst your taking pictures. :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

crap camera, expensive cos it's waterproof!


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

OK, maybe it's not so perfect after all


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

If your thinking along those lines, the the Pentax Optio W30:










The PENTAX Optio W30 is not only completely water, dust and dirt protected, it is also fully packed with masterful technology.

Alot cheaper too, 157.00.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

£147! http://www.rebelio.co.uk/app/urwfil...ctId/38427/sname/Pentax_Optio_W30_/index.html

Good find.

Reviews:
http://www.digitalcamerareview.com/default.asp?newsID=3061&review=pentax+optio+w30
http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2007/05/15/Pentax-Optio-W30/p1


----------

